# arrastrar una mala prensa



## alebg2

Hola,
sé que la expresión "arrastrar una mala prensa" corrisponde all'italiano "trascinarsi, avere una cattiva fama"..el caso es que en mi texto la frase es:
 
"por sólo treinta y cinco niños  Herodes I lleva veinte siglos arrastrando una mala prensa y una fama de genocida del carajo"
 
Però se traduco 
"[Ne consegue che] per soli 35 bambini Erode I si trascina da venti secoli una fama di genocida del cavolo..." oppure "Sono venti secoli che per soli 35 bambini Erode I si trascina una fama di genocida del cavolo" 
no he traducido TODA la expresión..."Mala prensa y fama"...
No sé si habéis entendido...


----------



## Jube

ha bisogno di fare una correzione, "prensa" si riferisce a  "stampa"; e cosí dovrebbe essere:  "trascinava una brutta stampa e cattiva fama"


----------



## annapo

_tener mala prensa _*è avere una cattiva fama*  ovvero la condizione per cui _la opinión que la gente tiene de "X" alguien es mala._
Allo stesso modo _buena prensa_ significa avere *una buona fama*


----------



## kreiner

Se non vuoi ripetere la parola _fama_, che ne dici di _brutta nomina_?


----------



## annapo

kreiner said:


> Se non vuoi ripetere la parola _fama_, che ne dici di _brutta nomina_?


 
In realtà il termine in italiano è _nomea_, non _nomina_. Ma è una confusione comunissima anche fra gli italiani.
Buona o cattiva nomea è una valida alternativa a fama.


----------



## kreiner

annapo said:


> In realtà il termine in italiano è _nomea_, non _nomina_. Ma è una confusione comunissima anche fra gli italiani.
> Buona o cattiva nomea è una valida alternativa a fama.


 
Grazie della correzione. Conoscevo anche la _brutta nomea,_ ma anch'io mi sono contagiato, perché quasi sempre sento dire _nomina _


----------



## infinite sadness

Oppure "una cattiva pubblicità e una fama da genocida", per non ripetere la stessa parola e considerando che la stampa non esisteva.


----------



## annapo

kreiner said:


> Grazie della correzione. Conoscevo anche la _brutta nomea,_ ma anch'io mi sono contagiato, perché quasi sempre sento dire _nomina _


 
è un refuso di origine dialettale che molti italiani madrelingua hanno. In realtà la _nomina_ è l'assegnazione di un incarico, solitamente nell'amministrazione pubblica. Non è grave.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so se sia un refuso dialettale, in siciliano si usa.

Il Treccani online contempla la voce, definendola "non comune".

Il Nuovissimo Melzi (ed. 1896) la definisce "popolare".


----------



## annapo

Io sono pugliese e in Puglia c'è un detto stranoto che recita: 
_id: port a nom:n i llotr fan: l fatt_ 
(tradotto in italiano): 
*egli ha la (cattiva) nomea e gli altri fanno i fatti (cioè le cattive azioni) *

Tuttavia è proprio dialettale, o se preferiamo, in un senso più ampio, popolare, nel senso che dal dialetto è filtrato nel lessico italiano, ma sempre come uso improprio.


----------



## ursu-lab

alebg2 said:


> Hola,
> sé que la expresión "arrastrar una mala prensa" corrisponde all'italiano "trascinarsi, avere una cattiva fama"..el caso es que en mi texto la frase es:
> 
> "por sólo treinta y cinco niños  Herodes I lleva veinte siglos arrastrando una mala prensa y una fama de genocida del carajo"
> 
> Però se traduco
> "[Ne consegue che] per soli 35 bambini Erode I si trascina da venti secoli una pessima reputazione e una fama di genocida di merda..." ...


----------



## honeyheart

Creo que ursu-lab encontró una solución ideal. 


Por mi parte, quiero agregar que, *si en España la expresión se usa como en mi país*, "del carajo" en esa frase no significa "del cavolo" o "di merda", sino "muy grande".  El sentido sería: _una pessima reputazione e una tremenda fama di genocida_.

Espero la ratificación o la rectificación de los españoles.


----------



## kreiner

Sí, también en España "del carajo" tiene ese tono ponderativo. Sin ánimo de blasfemar, un posible equivalente en italiano podría ser "della Madonna", pero tampoco exactamente.


----------



## alebg2

Pensavo che "del carajo" avesse un tono colloquiale poco volgare e corrispondesse all'italiano "del cavolo, del cacchio" ecc. Non sapevo del "muy grande"....mi sa che avevo preso una cantonata.....viva l'ignoranza! Non si finisce mai di imparare! Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Yo confirmo lo que dice Honey sobre que "del carajo" tiene una connotación de tamaño desmesurado y no es peyorativo. Pero como consecuencia debo decir que lo de "di merda" es peyorativo y no tiene ninguna connotación de tamaño, así que no es posible

Así que no vale.
Yo propondría "Da schianto" pero es demasiado exagerada. Por mucha ironía que suela usar Reverte sería más de la recomendable.


----------



## ursu-lab

Una tremenda/incredibile/pazzesca/allucinante fama di genocida.


----------

